# 300.3(b)



## jumper (Mar 25, 2012)

I was asked these questions once in another forum and never really resolved any clear answers in my mind. This a hypothetical question, not an actual install.

(1). If a 3 conductor cable with 2 hots and a neutral, such as SE, is installed in a PVC conduit - can a separate EGC be pulled in and be compliant in connecting up a sub panel?

(2). What about pulling the SE cable in EMT or RMC and using the conduit as the EGC?


----------



## Dennis (Mar 25, 2012)

I guess I could answer but my answer before didn't seem to help.

For #1, IMO, you cannot do this as the neutral would be bare.  Now Can you leave the bare wire in the cable and use it as the EGC and pull a separate neutral that would make more sense.  However I I still see that as a violation since 300.3(B) states it must be in the same cable.  I see the se as the wiring method and the pvc as a raceway.  Now would it actually matter that I am not sure about.  It would seem that a neutral pulled into the conduit would not cause problems and would be safe.

If you use the wording in the NEC I would say no.  Remember I am talking about pulling a neutral not an egc.  The egc IMO is a clear violation since the neutral is not insulated.

#2 I think has the same issues as #1


----------



## jumper (Mar 25, 2012)

Dennis I agree that it is wrong, but 2 things were brought up.

1. all the conductors are in the same raceway.

2. where does it say that the neutral has to insulated?

The noodle and ground gotta be separated, yes, but I still do not not a clear code violation in a warped sense.

As I said this is an academic excercise.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 25, 2012)

All the conductors are not in the same cable.

Look at 338.10(B)(1 & 2)

B) Branch Circuits or Feeders.

(1) *Grounded Conductor Insulated.* Type SE service-entrance cables shall be permitted in wiring systems where all of the circuit conductors of the cable are of the thermoset or thermoplastic type.

(2) *Grounded Conductor Not Insulated.* Type SE service-entrance cable shall be permitted for use where the insulated conductors are used for circuit wiring and the *uninsulated conductor is used only for equipment grounding purposes.*

Exception:  Uninsulated conductors shall be permitted as a grounded conductor in accordance with250.32 and 250.140 where the uninsulated grounded conductor of the cable originates in service equipment, and 225.30 through 225.40.


----------



## jumper (Mar 25, 2012)

Dennis said:
			
		

> All the conductors are not in the same cable.


Yes, but they are in the same raceway.



> Look at 338.10(B)(1 & 2)B) Branch Circuits or Feeders.
> 
> (1) *Grounded Conductor Insulated.* Type SE service-entrance cables shall be permitted in wiring systems where all of the circuit conductors of the cable are of the thermoset or thermoplastic type.
> 
> ...


Now this nails it IMO. The install does not qualify for the exception. Thanks.

I was stuck looking in 200.


----------

